# Dads old goat..



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Hi everyone. Im new to the forum but i signed up because my dad has a 68 GTO in the garage thats been sitting for about 15-20 years. I recently took an interest in it and want to get it running. Im trying to motivate my pops to help me out but he feels like theres no hope... But i went ahead and tried to start the engine and to my surprise the engine rolled. i thought there was going to be no response at all, but it actually rolls but doesnt turn on. Is there specific things i should look into first to check? i know i didn't explain in detail but Im wondering if it could be the fuel pump? or maybe something to do with the wiring? Any help would be greatly appreciated! I really wanna see the day that shes on the road once again! Thanks!

EDIT: Pics!  



















So far thats all i got... cant get good shots because of garage bieng so damn messy. I'll try to take better pics later on.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

1st thing to do is pour a small amount of gasoline directly into carburetor and see if she will start and run for a few seconds.


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Ive tried carbuerator cleaner and gas and still no go...engine turns without a problem though. Btw thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Next...check to see if you are getting spark. You need to pour about 2 shots of gas down the carb to get it to fire.....Not carb cleaner! If you get it to fire up, Pappy will be out there to help, I gaurentee it!!! :cheers Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What kind of shape is it in???? Post some pics!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Turn on the switch and see if you have 10-12 volts at the + terminal of the coil, if yes, check again while trying to start, you should have 12-13 during the start cycle. If yes, pull a spark plug, ground the bottom part of the plug and see if you have spark as Eric suggested,


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys. Will try out once more with gasoline tomorrow. I'll also try to post some pics by tomorrow, and what kind of tester will i need to check the volts?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GTO68 said:


> Thanks guys. Will try out once more with gasoline tomorrow. I'll also try to post some pics by tomorrow, and what kind of tester will i need to check the volts?


A standard cheap volt meter, set to DC scale 20 volt range, make sure the gas is fresh and not some thats been in a can in your garage for a year or 2.


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks alot! Ima check Sears tomorrow to see if they have any there. I'll update tomorrow.


----------



## 68goatragtop (Mar 19, 2011)

i doing the same thing with my dads 68(its been sitting for 19 years- longer than ive been alive)! anyways you might also wanna check the spark plug wires and the cap and rotor because they might be send the charge to the spark plugs to get that spark. here a website i found that helps explain some stuff you might need to do to get it started.

Starting a car that has been sitting. | Flight of the Thunderbird


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

great to see some younger guys taking an interest in the classics....you will not be disappointed when they do fire up. If theres any place that can get them running, you found it here. Keep posting and the guys will walk you through it step by step and then you will be HOOKED forever.


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

68goatragtop said:


> i doing the same thing with my dads 68(its been sitting for 19 years- longer than ive been alive)! anyways you might also wanna check the spark plug wires and the cap and rotor because they might be send the charge to the spark plugs to get that spark. here a website i found that helps explain some stuff you might need to do to get it started.
> 
> Starting a car that has been sitting. | Flight of the Thunderbird


Thanks man! Yeah my dads goat has been sitting for more then I was alive as well lol. But shes still a beauty.


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Instg8ter said:


> great to see some younger guys taking an interest in the classics....you will not be disappointed when they do fire up. If theres any place that can get them running, you found it here. Keep posting and the guys will walk you through it step by step and then you will be HOOKED forever.


Thanks! I currently own a 92 mr2 actually and I'm in love with my car but when I found some old pics of my dads gto I knew I had to save it from turning into dust in the garage. I have a feeling once shes running I will have 2 loves lol  thanks for every ones help!


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Quick update, I'm with the car right now and tried gas again in the carb but nothing. I did a little looking around the engine and saw the clear fuel filter. It looks pretty dry. Could this be a fuel pump problem then or the old gas thats been siting in the tank all these years?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you have never felt low end torque until you drive a Pontiac, assuming you have a 400 in your dads GTO, factory it put out around 360hp and around 450+ ft lbs of torque unless it is a RA car (more like 400/500) if you get the motor castings and head castings we can tell you what it is. Assuming it was running when he put it away? I would

1. drain gas and pull fuel pickup to clean sock
2. replace the 3/8" rubber lines from back to front (around 4' should do it)
dont forget the small piece in the rear near gas tank.
3. put a cheap clear inline filter just before the pump, and also put a new one on in front of the carb
4. go and get 5 gallons of at least 93 octane and put it in
5. replace points, cap, wires and plugs
6. clean the carb good
7. drain and check oil for contaminants (antifreeze, water, gas) and refill with Valvoline VR-1 40 wt (has the ZDDP in it the old cams need) and a new filter (i use purilator). and drain and re-fill radiator 50/50 anifreeze/ water
8 . put a squirt of oil in each plug hole 
9. make sure you are using a good battery
10. ground a plug and verify the spark is reaching the cylinders
11. FIRE IT UP!!! will probably smoke for a while, then you can go from there


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Actually its running a 428 from a 69 bonneville. Dad told me he did a swap.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good motor, is it stock or was it build when he swapped it? Does it have HEI ignition? I am betting as soon as your dad hears it fire up he will be out digging into it with you. let us know how it goes. The fuel issue is probably the old lines, they can crack and suck air in without leaking gas...do the lines and then flush it through by taking the line off the carb and holding it in a gas can while someone cranks that will flush the gas up and tell you if your pump is good. if not pumps are 25.00 at the local auto parts may have to wait day for it.


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

I dont know much about the engine, but i'll ask my dad about it later. I actually took off the fuel pump. it sucks in from one line but doesnt push out any air out the other...so im guessing its the pump. either way i already ordered one. i should have it by monday. So im going to have to hold off on it all til then... plus i gotta start cleaning out the garage to have enough space to actually work.


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Sorry for reviving such an old thread, but ive finally got more time to work on the 68. Also dad became convinced and is helping out now  . So since my last post, the only thing we were able to do was change the fuel pump. The old one was very stiff and didnt seem to be pumping any fuel at all. after the change, the car still didnt start. So now were going to drain the gas tank. Could someone tell me were the fuel lines are? we see the tank but we cannot find any lines at all. Ive reached my hand and felt all around the tank but nothing. Help please. Sorry again for bringing back such an old thread, its just life gets in the way with our beloved cars at times but now my goal is to get this goat running by the end of summer. im very determined


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

GTO68 said:


> Sorry for reviving such an old thread, but ive finally got more time to work on the 68. Also dad became convinced and is helping out now  . So since my last post, the only thing we were able to do was change the fuel pump. The old one was very stiff and didnt seem to be pumping any fuel at all. after the change, the car still didnt start. So now were going to drain the gas tank. Could someone tell me were the fuel lines are? we see the tank but we cannot find any lines at all. Ive reached my hand and felt all around the tank but nothing. Help please. Sorry again for bringing back such an old thread, its just life gets in the way with our beloved cars at times but now my goal is to get this goat running by the end of summer. im very determined


front center top


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

it's been a few months since I tried getting her to start up and still nothing. so far we changed the coil, fuel pump, and di. stributor. All spark plug wires give spark, clean premium gas is being fed through a fuel line I bought leading into a gas container, all this and still no go. I checked the voltage of the coil and it reads 3.5 on ignition and almost 4 at crank. I have no clue what's causing this since both coil and distributor have been replaced... Seems like theres electricity running through now, just not enough to ignite....any ideas?


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

sounds like wiring now...will need 12 volts at the coil for a good spark is it Points dizzy or HEI? also make sure the distributor is installed to fire on #1 cylinder (front drivers side) when it is at TDC (take plugs out and drivers side valve cover off and with flashlight you can see the top of the piston watch it come up and when it gets close set a small screw driver in the plug hole and as someone turns it by hand when the screwdiver starts falling back you passed TDC, back it up until the screwdriver just starts to fall again and you are there, now look at the lifters on that cylinder they should be both down in the flat position (both valves closed) if not (one raised) you need to turn the motor 1/2 turn and you will be there (compression stroke) the distributor will line up with the vacuum can facing straight toward the drivers fender and the #1 wire would be the one aiming toward the steering wheel. you may need to take a big screwdriver and turn the oil pump eccentric to line up with the pin on the inner shaft of the distributor gear in that position. you may have a ground problem drawing the power if you are only getting 3-4 volts so first off undo all the ground straps and clean under then to bare metal and clean the contacts also and re-tighten look for grounds under dash too. If still no voltage you will need to track the ignition wires and look for cracks in the insulation or the pink wire has a fuseable link that will zap out if there was a voltage spike to keep from frying the electric system. i am no expert just speaking from dropping a new engine in one that sat for 35 years and relaying the suggestions that helped me out in layman's terms....good luck and lets see some pics when you pull her out in the light....:cheers


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

GTO68 said:


> it's been a few months since I tried getting her to start up and still nothing. so far we changed the coil, fuel pump, and di. stributor. All spark plug wires give spark, clean premium gas is being fed through a fuel line I bought leading into a gas container, all this and still no go. I checked the voltage of the coil and it reads 3.5 on ignition and almost 4 at crank. I have no clue what's causing this since both coil and distributor have been replaced... Seems like theres electricity running through now, just not enough to ignite....any ideas?


follow this procedure exactly. if it doesnt start then you have internal problems like a timing chain or something:

i always static time a fresh engine to ensure fast start up. here is how i do it. set timing marks on the balancer at 6 btdc at no 1 cyl tdc verified by feeling for compression. then turn on the key and loosen the distributor clamp. put an old spark plug in the no 1 wire and ground it to the engine. you should now be able to rotate the dist by hand and trigger a spark in the no 1 spark plug wire. if not you are off somewhere. tighten the dist at the exact point it sparks and you are within a couple degrees of perfect. it saves a lot of guesswork at the most critical time of startup for a new cam.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GTO68 said:


> it's been a few months since I tried getting her to start up and still nothing. so far we changed the coil, fuel pump, and di. stributor. All spark plug wires give spark, clean premium gas is being fed through a fuel line I bought leading into a gas container, all this and still no go. I checked the voltage of the coil and it reads 3.5 on ignition and almost 4 at crank. I have no clue what's causing this since both coil and distributor have been replaced... Seems like theres electricity running through now, just not enough to ignite....any ideas?


3.5 to 4v is not enough, for a temp fix run a hot wire from the coil to the + side of the battery so you have 12v constant on the + side of the coil.
Also, when pouring the fuel into the carb, try to poor it into the over flow tube, that will partially fill the bowl so it may run more then just a sec or two.

I just revived a `69 Camero that had not been herd run for 42 years, I had to replace the fuel tank, sending unit, fuel pump and all the lines because the fuel had turned into a black gooey mess that would never had cleaned out. But I did get it running and the guy is happier then heck, so do lose hope!!


----------



## GTO68 (May 14, 2011)

Shes alive! Last night after checking all grounds the voltage was right, and a few turns of the key and she came to life! Great to hear that engine again. Now is the problem of keeping her running. The engine runs while giving her gas but then gives out a loud crack noise and a little spark coming from the carburetor and then it dies. Also rpms aren't responding and the wiring gets really hot pretty quick. I'm just glad shes back from the dead though.  thanks guys!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds like there is not enough gas going through the carb. I would rebuild it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

> The engine runs while giving her gas but then gives out a loud crack noise and a little spark coming from the carburetor and then it dies. Also rpms aren't responding and the wiring gets really hot pretty quick.


Congrats on the progress! Take it one step at a time and address things as they come up. Which wire is getting "really hot"? - and if it's the wire supplying power to the coil, next question is how big is the wire? Wires get hot because they're being force to carry more current than they're really capable of - so either the wire's too small or something else is going on - like maybe a partial short circuit somewhere.

Try fidding with the timing "by ear" to see if you can get it to the point where it will idle and not breathe fire through the carb  - then throw a timing light on it and see if you can adjust it to factory specs - then find out how it acts then - etc.

One step at a time.

Bear


----------

